# '06 vs 07 Madone SL 5.2



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

Recently purchased what I was told was a new '07 Madone SL 5.2 at the sale price Trek ran this summer. Today I realized that what I actually got was the '06 version. 

Needless to say I am not very happy with the LBS, and I will definitely be bringing it to there attention, but have a couple questions first.

Is there any significant difference between the two models.

What, if anything, should I ask the LBS for as fair compensation?


Thanks


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Only frame color differs.

www.trekbikes.com

Go check the specs on their website. You can find the 06 model there as well. Last I remembered everything down to the componentry is the same. 

Frame wise, there's no difference in material except maybe the color.


----------



## remixity (Jul 30, 2007)

The 2007 model has a Race Lite saddle, a Dura-Ace rear derailleur, a Race Lite VR handlebar, and a Race X Lite fork. 

The 2006 model has a Race Lite Lux saddle, an Ultegra rear derailleur, a Race Lite handlebar, and a Race XXX Lite fork.

From specs alone, I actually prefer the 2006 model. The Lux saddle is more padded; the Ultegra RD supposedly lasts longer than the Dura-Ace RD (besides, the rest of the gruppo is Ultegra), handlebar is down to personal preference (drop/reach vary), and the Race XXX Lite fork is lighter. And as far as color scheme goes, Midnight Blue looks way more discreet than Red or Disco Blue.

My LBS sells them at the same price ($2000).


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

remix: well said. yup 06 is actually LIGHTER than an 07 version. regardless both bikes are great bargain and well build bike.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

z ken said:


> remix: well said. yup 06 is actually LIGHTER than an 07 version. regardless both bikes are great bargain and well build bike.


I do like the 07 color better though. That's just me though.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

wookie said:


> Recently purchased what I was told was a new '07 Madone SL 5.2 at the sale price Trek ran this summer. Today I realized that what I actually got was the '06 version.
> 
> Needless to say I am not very happy with the LBS, and I will definitely be bringing it to there attention, but have a couple questions first.
> 
> ...


Same price here:

http://spokesetc.com/itemlist.cfm?pageId=250

http://spokesetc.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=3058 $1999 2006
http://spokesetc.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=2924 $1999 2007


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I am very happy with the bike, just cought by suprise when I realized it was an '06


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

alright i'm back ( my PC was down ) yup sometimes newer doesn't always mean better. until this day i still believe SSLX is the best bike ever made ( Baron BB ) too bad i don't have $ 8 K ( on sale right now )


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

The 2005 5.2 sl was probably the best of the years in that it had a xxx lite front fork. They went to a heavier fork in 2006 and 2007.


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

I actually think my '06 has the XXX Lite fork...the inside of the fork it is marked as Race xXx Lite. Is that right?


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

You must have an early 06, because i believe later on in 06 they just started putting x lite forks on the 5.2sl. And i think in 07 they only put an x lite on the 5.9sl.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

z ken said:


> alright i'm back ( my PC was down ) yup sometimes newer doesn't always mean better. until this day i still believe SSLX is the best bike ever made ( Baron BB ) too bad i don't have $ 8 K ( on sale right now )


I think the new Madones are stiffer and lighter so they should be better. Plus they are real comfortable too based on reviews.


----------

